# exquisicat paper pellet litter



## Holland_Lop (Aug 15, 2010)

I just bought exquisicat fragrance free paper pelleted bedding. According to the bag they do not add chemicals or anything...its just recycled paper pellets. I had been using yesterdays news but always looking for a cheaper alternative. I noticed though that there is a smell with the litter, and it looks a lot different than yesterdays news. I dont think my bun likes the smell either. 

Does anyone use this? and will the smell of the litter harm his respiratory system?


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 15, 2010)

That will work fine. I was thinking about using what your taking about but then I found the threads on paper Vs. Pine and decided to go with the pine. This si the stuff, right? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3399918 If so, it is completely safe. I bought the exquisicat pine pellet litter instead which is just the pine version of what your talking about. Its for cats but its fragrance free and safe so I bought it for my bunnies. It works great and its the same thing as the paper kind your talking about, besides the whole paper and pine difference 

Its totally safe to use, I'v never used a paper pellet litter before, just pine because I read it works MUCH better than paper as it helps with soaking up better, it controls odor better, and its cheaper.

Dont know if this will help but here is the link on paper pellets Vs. pine pellets: http://www.crittercraze.gerbilcraze.com//videos/yesterdaysnewsvswoodpinepellets/index1.shtml 
(click the link then the pic up in the top left corner)

If possible, you might want to consider taking it back and switching it out for the pine version I use (and most everyone else uses) This is it: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3399930

Good luck, hope this helped.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, I just looked at the price of the Pine bedding from Petsmart, it's so much cheaper in the States then here in Canada. However i get my pine pellets frow Lowes for about the same price.

Susan


----------

